# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Jammer dat de thuisapotheek is gestopt

## Leontien

Een maand geleden stopte de thuisapotheek met medicijnen thuis te bezorgen. Je kunt het nu regelen met je eigen huisarts of de lokale apotheek.

Bestelde jij vaak medicijnen bij de thuisapotheek? En vind je het daarom erg jammer dat deze nu gesloten is? Of maakt het je niet zoveel uit?

Breng je stem hierboven uit en geef hieronder je reactie!

----------


## ishbel

Voor ons maakt het niet zo veel uit. Wij hebben een apotheekhoudend huisarts in het dorp en zelden wachttijden. Voor ons is dus altijd een apotheek in de buurt.

----------


## dotito

Voor mij maakt het niet zoveel uit. Daar ik altijd medicatie op voorschrift in de apotheek koop, of andere medicatie zoals paracetamol, brufen koop in Nederland. Heb eigenlijk nog nooit iets besteld bij de thuisapotheek. Maar denk dat dat wel spijtig is voor mensen niet meer zo mobiel zijn.

----------


## witkop

Ik ben minder mobiel,maar het maakt mij ook niet uit,mijn apotheek bezorgt ook gewoon aan huis,dat is in nederland vrij normaal

----------


## christel1

Ik weet zelfs niet of dit gebeurt in B dat ze aan huis leveren, in elk dorp zijn er wel een paar apothekers (ben er nog nooit 1 tegengekomen in Axel of Hulst NL) en ik denk dat dit voor oudere mensen die echt niet meer mobiel zijn wel slecht zou kunnen zijn. Of voor alleenstaanden die echt doodziek zijn en echt niemand hebben om voor hen naar de apotheek te gaan. 
En van een arts die daarnaast nog eens een apotheek houdt dat lijkt me wel creepy eerlijk gezegd...Je kan toch niet en arts en apotheker zijn ? Of heeft hij weinig te doen als arts dat hij er nog een apotheek kan bij uitbaten? 
En hoe doen jullie dat dan met het voorschrift ? Bestellen jullie gewoon wat je nodig hebt online en geef je dan het voorschrift af of mailen jullie dat door ? 
Mijn apotheker heeft 1 keer een medicijn aan huis gebracht, het moest besteld worden en kwam maar pas zaterdagnamiddag binnen en dan is de apotheek gesloten en toen heb ik het eerst betaald en is hij het in de namiddag komen brengen. Nu heeft hij al kluisjes waar hij medicatie kan insteken en je krijgt dan een sleutel mee en zo kan je je medicatie later gaan afhalen, natuurlijk geen doosje panadol he maar iets dat je echt nodig hebt. Voor de veiligheid van de apotheker vind ik het wel beter dat ze niet meer aan huis leveren (hoe betalen jullie, cash of met een overschrijving of nog anders ?)....

----------


## dotito

Zo zie je maar dat toch overal helemaal anders is. Nederland ligt niet zo ver van België en zijn totaal andere wetten.

----------


## christel1

Ja hier kunnen we zelfs nog geen doosje panadol kopen bij kruidvat, etos of Di, in NL toch helemaal anders en nog veel goedkoper ook, dus als ik ga shoppen in NL heb ik direct alles mee, gaviscon, nesivine druppeltjes, panadol, brufen.... en ze geven een correcte uitleg aan de kassa...

----------


## witkop

Wij betalen niet voor onze medicijnen hoor,die nota gaat rechtstreeks naar onze verzekering,en die regelt weer dat de eerste 220 euro die we altijd zelf moeten betalen bij hun komt,die incasseren dat weer bij ons
Veel mensen liepen trouwens bij de thuisapotheek tegen het probleem aan dat de huisrts hier tegen was,en dus niet meewerkte,en dan ging dat verhaal al niet meer door
In het weekend moeten we trouwens wel zelf onze medicijnen halen,en dan echt km s verder,maar ja,in het weekend en na 17 uur door de week werken de huisartsen ook niet

----------


## christel1

Hier betalen we enkel opleg zoals we dat zeggen, de rest wordt direct verrekend met het RIZIV. Dus het is altijd maar een klein gedeelte dat we moeten ophoesten. Voor een doos panadol komt het RIZIV nu ook niet tussen hoor maar wel voor bijna alle andere medicatie op voorschrift. Eigenlijk moeten jullie ziek worden op afspraak dan als HA niet meer werken na 17 uur 's avonds.... Op zaterdagvoormiddag zijn de meeste apotheken hier open en in het weekend heb je een wachtdienst waar je terecht bij kan, kan ook in een ander dorp zijn en soms heb je je auto wel nodig, maar er zijn hier 5 apothekers, 3 in het centrum en 2 in de deelgemeentes op 5 km afstand ongeveer en het verste dat we moeten rijden is max 10 km. 
Mijn HA heeft alle dagen raadpleging in de voormiddag van half negen tot half 12 en in de namiddag van 18 u tot 20 uur, voor zijn raadpleging gaat hij nog bloedprikken bij mensen die nuchter moeten zijn en zich niet kunnen verplaatsen, na 12 uur gaat hij op huisbezoek en om 18 uur begint hij dan aan de volgende ronde raadplegingen. En zaterdag heeft hij ook nog eens raadpleging van 9 tot 11.... en dan is hij ook nog vrijwillig arts bij de brandweer, dus 's nachts ook soms uit zijn bed als er een ongeval gebeurd, op sportevenementen is hij meestal aanwezig en om de zoveel weken heeft hij wachtdienst dan is hij gedurende 7 dagen 24/24 uur oproepbaar... 
Leve B voor de apothekers en de dokters, en om aan 220 € medicatie te geraken moet je echt al heel veel slikken hoor, als je dat bedrag uit eigen zak moeten betalen he ?

----------


## witkop

Dat bedrag geld niet alleen voor medicijnen hoor,maar voor alle medische kosten behalve de huisarts
Eerlijk gezegd,is mijn eigen risico al lang op voor dit jaar
Naast ons eigen risico betalen wij minimaal 100 euro pp per maand aan verzekring,plus nog een flink perdentage van alles wat we verdienen
Ik kom voor mij alleen op meer als 2000 euro per jaar uit
Wij kunnen trouwens naar de hap,huisartsenpost na 17 uur,eerst bellen,kosten per consult 160 euro

----------


## christel1

Miljard Witkop, dat zijn echt hallucinante bedragen die je daar opnoemt.... 100 euro per maand aan verzekering en nog een percentage van wat je verdient ? Dat zijn maffiapraktijken om het zo te noemen. Mijn zoon heeft een gratis verzekering met de zorgkas,moet dus geen cent ophoesten per jaar.... en dan heeft hij ook nog een hospitalisatieverzekering via zijn werk die ook gratis is en dan nog 1 via mij die hij gaat behouden moest hij zijn werk kwijt geraken en die kost hem momenteel 55 euro op een jaar.... Een doktersbezoek bij de HA thuis komt op 25 euro waar je er 18 van terug krijgt, een thuisbezoek kost 35 à 40 euro, dat hangt af van de dokter zelf en een weekend of nachtbezoek kost rond de 50 euro als de dokter aan huis moet komen, als je zelf naar zijn praktijk kan gaan kost het rond de 35 euro... Een bezoek aan de cardioloog kost hem 44 euro waar hij er 24 van terug krijgt en dat is dan wel een specialist....
Ziek zijn is blijkbaar een luxe in NL, daarom dat er hier heel veel nederlandse studenten komen studeren voor HA of specialist maar de meeste trekken dan terug naar NL omdat daar de werkdruk veel minder hoog ligt dan bij ons en het studeren kost hier een pak minder dan bij jullie ook.... Niet dat ik iets tegen nederlandse artsen heb hoor maar ik vind als ze hier op onze kosten komen studeren aan 600 euro inschrijvingsgeld per jaar dan mogen ze hier gerust ook een paar jaar werken om hun studies voor een gedeelte terug te betalen en niet alleen genieten van de voordelen maar ook van de nadelen.... hard werken dus om je boterham te verdienen.... en een consult van 160 euro... dat vind ik er maar pas echt over hoor.... je beslist niet he wanneer je ziek wordt, je wordt het gewoon en niet op afspraak....

----------


## witkop

Tja,wij krijgen wel alle consulten helemaal vergoed
Maar als je naar een specialist moet,dan gaat de zogenaamde code in werking,kan dus gebeuren dat ze alleen maar een foto hoeven te maken,en er een nota komt van een aantal duizenden euro
Want als je bijvoorbeeld het ziekenhuis ingaat met het vermoeden van een hartinfarkt,en je blijkt een paniekaanval te hebben gehad,mag het ziekenhuis de behandeling declareren alsof je wel een infarct hebt gehad

----------


## christel1

Witkop, toen ze mijn stent gestoken hebben 2 jaar geleden heb ik aan het RIZIV/zorgkas voor de ziekenhuiskosten 5000 euro gekost en voor het plaatsen van de stent evenveel, daarvan het ik 125 euro moeten ophoesten, de rest werd betaald door het ziekenfonds en mijn hospitalisatieverzekering waar ik 100 euro per jaar voor betaal. En omdat ik over mijn maximum factuur zat heb ik dat bedrag nog eens teruggekregen van de zorgkas dus voor mij eigenlijk een 0 operatie want eens je over 450 euro eigen kosten zit dan wordt alles terugbetaald door de mutualiteit, ook al heb je een hospitalisatieverzekering daar houden zij geen rekening mee, zij krijgen alleen de facturen te zien die het ziekenhuis mij opstuurt. En dan heb ik ook nog eens het geluk dat ik een speciale mutualiteit heb als ex-werknemer van de NMBS (belgische spoorwegen) en kan ik voor bepaalde zaken ook nog profiteren van een Kas III, elke werknemer draagt daar wel toe bij en wij betalen veel voor onze mutualiteit maar het is wel de beste van het land qua terugbetalingen en ik krijg ook mijn pensioen/invaliditeitsuitkering van de NMBS die een pak hoger ligt dan de normale uitkeringen die je krijgt van andere mutualiteiten en ik moet nooit op controle gaan bij het RIZIV om te zien wat ik nog kan doen. Het is de NMBS die beslist of je nog kan werken of niet, en als je langer dan een jaar ziek thuis bent dan word je automatisch op non actief gezet, leuk is anders natuurlijk maar als je gezondheid het niet meer toelaat om te werken dan vind ik het wel prima. En daarbij krijg ik ook nog extra voordelen zoals gratis met de trein rijden voor heel mijn leven, ook in NL en Luxemburg, 1ste klasse, toppie he ?

----------


## witkop

Geweldig
Maar nl heeft ook niet alleen nadelen hoor
Toen ik naar een speciaal ziekenhuis moest,speciale poli,200 km verder,werd ik met een taxi gebracht en gehaald,zittend ziekenvervoer noemen ze dat
Wat dan wel weer raar is,is dat een poli in belgie 60 km hier vandaan,dat kon niet met taxi,want dat was over de grens
Akkoord,je moet een bepaalde mate van handicap hebben voor dat zittend ziekenvervoer,anders krijg je dat niet

----------


## sietske763

iedere week worden de meds afgeleverd, ideaal.
als er tussentijds wat bijkomt wordt dat ook weer geleverd.
en als we bv 4 weken op vak. gaan, hoef ik alleen apotheker te bellen en hij laat dan voor ruim 5 weken med,s bezorgen.
ik heb mijn ziektekosten verlaagd, minder sterren, dus minder vergoedt,
ben zeker 145 euro per maand kwijt (incl tandarts, die gedeeltelijk wordt vergoedt)
hahah en na 1 maand is mn eigen risico al op.
maar tis en blijft een prijzige boel!!
wat wel veel scheelt, en dat weet lang niet iedereen dat als je een chronische gebruiker bent van benzo,s dan moet arts een B2 code op de recepten zetten,
en de tijdelijke maagbeschermers worden ook al niet meer betaald, daar moet je dus ook een chronische gebruiker voor zijn.
dus dat wordt maagtabletten sparen!

----------


## christel1

Welkom in B Sietske, hier is het toch een pak minder duur voor sommige zaken.... Ik heb 14 dagen geleden een tandartsbriefje opgestuurd van mijn dochter voor een tandsteenverwijdering en ze had 59 euro betaald en ik heb er 58,.. van terug gekregen, dus heeft het me nog geen euro gekost en aangezien ze nog studeert ook al is ze 23 staat ze nog altijd op mijn verzekering en moet dus zelf niks ophoesten. En ik ben deze morgen om haar pil geweest voor een heel jaar, heeft me 3,25 euro opleg gekost, als ze naar een andere zorgkas/mutualiteit overstapt moet ze wel de volledige prijs betalen of toch 75 à 80 % en kost het haar iets dan van een 30 euro. 
Waar ik wel recht op heb is bv een vermindering in prijs voor een pneumovaccin en een griepvaccin omdat ik COPD heb en dus ook een chronische aandoening en dan moet de dr dat ook op het voorschrift vermelden. Van maagbeschermers weet ik eigenlijk weinig af, sommige zaken worden terugbetaald na een gastroscopie andere dan weer niet... maar als ik eens licht maagzuur heb dan neem ik wel gaviscontabletten of iets anders dat ik bij etos in NL ga halen, veel goedkoper dan bij ons...;

----------


## witkop

Ik gebruik chronish maagbeschermers,en krijg ze gewoon vergoed
Griepvaccin krijg ik ook volledig vergoed,wat wij wel hebben in nederland is dat je je aanvullend kunt verzekeren,en dan krijg je bijna alles vergoed,ook benzos ed,zelfs alternatieve therapieen

----------


## sietske763

@ witkop,
benzo,s hebben niets met je aantal sterren te maken, je krijgt ze echt alleen maar vergoedt door een B2 code, dus een chronische gebruiker..
maagbeschermers krijg ik ook vergoedt, OMDAT ik een chronische gebruiker ben,
mijn vriendin heeft tig sterren en moest tijdelijk omeprazol gebruiken en moest ze wel zelf betalen...

alle andere meds krijg ik ook vergoed, ook met mn lage verzekering,
krijg gewoon de griepprik, omdat dat medisch noodzakelijk is...........dus heeft ook niets met sterren te maken.

----------


## christel1

Benzo's worden bij ons ook terugbetaald hoor, vele toch... ik neem er toch 1 die zeker terugbetaald wordt, een doos van 50 voor 1,11 € dus dat maakt nu wel niet echt de kostprijs maar jullie betalen 100 keer zoveel dan bij ons in B voor je ziekteverzekering, daar mag wel al iets tegenover staan hoor.

----------


## witkop

zeg maar gewoon marian hoor

----------


## sietske763

OK,
hallo marian!

----------


## witkop

Hallo sietske

----------


## sietske763

ik ben ook geen sietske hoor, gelukkig niet!
een paar mensen hier(mijn mc vrienden) weten mijn echte naam...

----------


## christel1

Mij mag je gewoon Christel noemen hoor, is mijn echte naam.... Hi Marian, join the club.

----------


## witkop

Dank jullie wel

----------


## Luuss0404

De apotheek is hier vlakbij en ga liever toch altijd zelf even heen.
Is wel handig voor mensen die slecht ter been zijn of door andere omstandigheden hun huis niet uit kunnen dat iemand de medicijnen kan komen brengen. Ik geloof dat de apotheek dat hier ook wel doet.

----------

